# Another calibrated ECM8000 discount (open to all)



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

As one deal comes to a close, a new deal arises.

It looks like my supplier has run out of mics in their east coast warehouse, so they're shipping mics from the west coast warehouse. This means that rather than getting next-day deliveries from the supplier, the deliveries are taking about a week. Since I'm already slightly backordered (up til now I was barely keeping up), calibrated orders are taking about a week to ship out.

As usual people can pre-order mics, but to offset the inconvenience of waiting a week I've temporarily lowered prices across the board - $5 off the Basic, Basic+ and Premium models, $10 off the Premium+ model. Oh, and if you take advantage of the HS August special (7 hours remaining!) I'll take an additional $5 off the order.

This order is open to everyone (not just Shack members), but if you are a member and make a pre-order, I'll move your order to the top of the queue. Just leave your username in the "Instruction to sellers" box when you make the order.

This will last until my supplier's inventory gets back to normal. Last time this happened, it took about 3 weeks for them to restock, but I don't know if it will take that long again.

I expect this will be my last discount offer until Black Friday.


----------

